# Авиация > Современность >  Ил-112В

## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

На мой вопрос: -"Что Вы думаете об Ил-112В?" мне чаще всего отвечают: -"Ты про что?!"
Про него мало говорилось (хотя первый полёт был обещан ещё в 2008г а поставки в 2010), а теперь и совсем затихло. Может кто знает, что ждёт этот проект?

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2005/01/30/87567.html

http://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/models/transport/il_112/

----------


## AC

> На мой вопрос: -"Что Вы думаете об Ил-112В?" мне чаще всего отвечают: -"Ты про что?!"
> Про него мало говорилось (хотя первый полёт был обещан ещё в 2008г а поставки в 2010), а теперь и совсем затихло. Может кто знает, что ждёт этот проект?
> http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2005/01/30/87567.html
> http://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/models/transport/il_112/


Ну, как-то так с ним сейчас:
http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2010/08/09/200264.html
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=1493049

----------


## An-Z

Первый самолёт обещают, а тренажёр уже готов. На прошедшем МАКСе мне удалось на нём полетать и "посадить" в аэропорту Адлер с первой попытки! :) Правда с хорошим "козлом" и небольшим перелётом

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Как-то это печально. Может началась какая под ковёрная борьба за контракт с минобороны между Ил-114Т или Ан-148Т.
Хотя по моему Ил-114Т не конкурент...
*An-Z* а что на МАКСе по поводу говорили?

----------


## An-Z

А при чём тут Ил-114Т? Судьба Ил-114 вообще не завидна, скорее всего достроят тот задел, что есть на ТАПОиЧ и успокоятся.. никто не хочет вкладываться в чужую экономику.. а вот Ан-148Т, если начнут производство в Воронеже, очень даже конкурент.. Но не Ил-112
По какому поводу?

----------


## AC

> А при чём тут Ил-114Т? Судьба Ил-114 вообще не завидна, скорее всего достроят тот задел, что есть на ТАПОиЧ и успокоятся.. никто не хочет вкладываться в чужую экономику.. а вот Ан-148Т, если начнут производство в Воронеже, очень даже конкурент.. Но не Ил-112
> По какому поводу?


Ил-114Т тут действительно непричем... Но МО РФ перегорело желанием заказывать Ил-112В...  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

В свете последних тенденций, запросто! Выберут C-235 например..
АС, а откуда такая инфа? "Ильюшинцы" по этому поводу ничего не знают и пребывают в оптимизме.

----------


## AC

> В свете последних тенденций, запросто! Выберут C-235 например..
> АС, а откуда такая инфа? "Ильюшинцы" по этому поводу ничего не знают и пребывают в оптимизме.


Я думаю, знают, но вида не подают... По крайней мере, ОАК (г-н Федоров) об этом точно знают...  :Cool: 
А склоняются они не к С-235, а к Ан-148. Т.е. Вы совершенно правильно мыслите.  :Smile:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Я про Ил-114 заговорил потому, что в печати одно время такая примерно информация доводилась:
Ил-138 противолодочный
Ил-120 воздушный КП
Ил-122 ретранслятор
Ил-124 самолёт погранвойск
Ил-126 или 130 разведчик-аэрофотосъёмщик для замены Ан-30
и ещё куча всяких модификаций на базе Ил-114

Не хотелось бы Ан-148 ибо это спонсирование украинского авиапрома, даже если собираться он будет где-нибудь в Воронеже.
Украинцы уже напрямую заявили, что будут перевооружать свои ВВС на Ан-148(хотя у них там дела ещё хуже чем у нас).

----------


## An-Z

Нарисовать кучу модификаций у нас умеет, примерно те же модификации существуют и для Ил-112, нарисовать эт не долго..
По поводу Ан-148Т както сомневаюсь.. рампового его нет, а вписать рампу в пассажирский самолёт.. по моему заново фюзеляж проектировать надо.. к тому же он грузоподъёмнее Ил-112 обещается.. 10т и 15т в перегруз.. Но судя по тенденции, ОАКу важнее процесс, а не результат, денежные потоки будут постоянно перенаправляться...

----------


## AC

> Нарисовать кучу модификаций у нас умеет, примерно те же модификации существуют и для Ил-112, нарисовать эт не долго..
> По поводу Ан-148Т както сомневаюсь.. рампового его нет, а вписать рампу в пассажирский самолёт.. по моему заново фюзеляж проектировать надо.. к тому же он грузоподъёмнее Ил-112 обещается.. 10т и 15т в перегруз.. Но судя по тенденции, ОАКу важнее процесс, а не результат, денежные потоки будут постоянно перенаправляться...


Что там ОАКу важнее, не знаю, но там на данном этапе Минобороны конкретно все равно -- им что 5 тонн, что 10...
Хотя, другие люди вот говорят со своей стороны, что в ГПВ-2020 Ил-112В покуда присутствует. Так что поживем -- увидим... Все прояснится, я думаю...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Судьба Ил-114 вообще не завидна,


Это верно, хотя разговоров в свое время было много. А у Ил-112, подозреваю, вообще никакой судьбы не будет. Несмотря на ГПВ-2020. А вот с An-Z по этому поводу: "Но судя по тенденции, ОАКу важнее процесс, а не результат, денежные потоки будут постоянно перенаправляться..."-полностью согласен.

----------


## Вован22

Ил-112В
Очередное разводилово Ливанова+Михайлова.
За 11 лет нет самолета, нет планера даже на стат испытания, нет двигателя, нет винта с регулятором.
Требования которые задавались, уже не достигаются. И потихоньку все урезают.
Заданные характеристики можно было достигнуть при весе порядка 20тонн взлетном, но такой вес получить можно было на гражданской версии самолета.
Военный вариант с различной от гражданской версии структурой типовых полетов и различиях в номенклатуре оборудования по определению будет тяжелее.
Сейчас уже сами разработчики  признают, что планировали двигатель в 3000 л.с. и это была ошибка,  нужен в 4000л.с. И провели переговоры с украинцами по возможности создания двигателя в 4000л.с.
Климовцы с трудом тянут свой 117СТ до 3000 взлетной и 3300( 3500) ЧР. Но там проблем выши крыши. И то для Ил-112 он слаб.
Да и еще 30 институт и Ген штаб высказали при подведении итогов конкурса свое особое мнение: Самолет переразмерен.  Гражданские компании к нему интереса уже не проявляют, в том числе и по этой причине.
Вообщем 11 лет прошло деньги истрачены, на выходе мизер.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

3,14...
В конце концов либо Ан-26 будут ремонтировать, либо Y-7 или МВ-80 покупать, дёшево и от наших не отличить...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ил-112В
> Очередное разводилово Ливанова+Михайлова.
> За 11 лет нет самолета, нет планера даже на стат испытания, нет двигателя, нет винта с регулятором.
> Вообщем 11 лет прошло деньги истрачены, на выходе мизер.


 Я бы очень сильно удивился, если бы было так, как эти деятели обещали.
Характернейшая примета нашего времени, особенно, последних  лет.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Хорошо. Тогда что же ждёт нашу ВТА в ближайшие годы?
Новых самолётов нет, а старые уже заканчивают свой ресурс. 
Тут знакомые экипажи говорят, что в ВТА с ужасом ждут списания Ан-12 и Ан-26. Т.к. по их словам наибольшее кол-во перевозок в интересах армии сейчас осуществляется на этих типах (кстати интересно было бы посмотреть статистику). Ан-70, даже если он появиться, не сможет заполнить "нишу" Ан-12 т.к. равен по своим характеристикам Ил-76.

----------


## timsz

А Ан-178 не рамповый будет?

----------


## Вован22

Знак равенства между Ан-70 и Ил-76 в части летных характеристик ставить нельзя.
Машины с различными возможностями.

Что будет с ВТА.
1.Во первых очередной раз ужмется по людям и технике.
2. До 20 года будут летать Ил-76
Ан-22 в лучшем случае дотянут до 2015 года.
По новой технике все будет зависеть от желания, качества управленческих решений, организаторских способностей лиц принимающих решения в настоящее время.
Ан-12 и Ан-26 в ВТА очень и очень мало. Сейчас такая ситуация, что их уход пройдет незамеченным практически.
А подавляющая масса перевозок выполняется на трех типах А-124, Ан-22, Ил-76 ( но у Илов  десантирование это основная задача).

----------


## AC

> ...Ан-12 и Ан-26 в ВТА очень и очень мало. Сейчас такая ситуация, что их уход пройдет незамеченным практически...


Ан-12 и Ан-26 достаточно еще, только они не в ВТА собственно сосредоточены, а в транспортных (смешанных) полках (аваиабазах) по всей стране -- по округам, флотам и т.п. Не думаю, что их уход будет так уж не замечен...

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Действительно про Ан-70 и Ил-76 я не корректно выразился. Равно между ними не поставишь. Но они очень схожи по грузоподъёмности, скорости, дальности. Но на Ан-12 они совсем не похожи. 
Ан-12 тактический самолёт(так во всяком случае он везде обозначается).
Грузоподъёмность 20т 
Ил-76 средний. Грузоподъёмность 40т
Ан-70 стратегический. Грузоподъёмность 47т.
Про Ан-26 и говорить нечего, он вообще без замены остался.
Хотя некогда высказывалось мнение в определённых кругах, что Ан-12 не нужен т. к. некоторые грузы в нём помещаются только после разборки( или не помещаются вообще), а это усложняет погрузку и увеличивает её время. Но как тогда быть если есть необходимость в мирное время перевозить небольшие и средние грузы? Гонять огромный Ил-76? Не экономично. 
Ещё как-то на глаза попадалась статья о самолёте Т-245 или Т-247, сейчас не помню, но разрабатывался он на замену Ан-12, имел 4 двигателя 2500л.с. и 24т грузоподъёмности(проект).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хорошо. Тогда что же ждёт нашу ВТА в ближайшие годы?
> Новых самолётов нет, а старые уже заканчивают свой ресурс.


Эх, жаль, не могу привести  ссылку. Здесь совсем недавно, бквально 2-3 недели тому назад, некто Зелин обещал обновить парк ВТА на 70%. Не помню, к какому году, но базар такой был, я еще, помню, удивился, т.к. непонятно было какими машинами и вместо каких. Так что, это вопрос к нему.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот, покопался, нашел ссылку про "планов громадьё". Вот она:http://www.dni.ru/society/2010/8/14/197166.html. "Читайте, завидуйте".

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

http://www.ng.ru/politics/2010-05-26/3_kartblansh.html

Денежные потоки будут перенаправляться... перенаправляться... пока не кончатся.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Товарищ Фёдоров в 2009г. относительно проекта Ил-112В заявил:

_"В 2009г мы перешли к активной фазе запуска самолёта в серию, заканчивается передача конструкторской документации, в электронном виде, в 3D-моделях, изготавливаются первые образцы технологического оснащения, на ВАСО устанавливаются первые стапеля, сборочные приспособления, начали изготавливать первые детали самолётов.
Самая активная фаза будет в 2010г. - мы должны практически полностью оснастить завод и начать изготовление опытных образцов."_

Может кто бывает на ВАСО? Если есть информация, не секретная, начали строить или только Ан-148 занимаются?

----------


## FLOGGER

Тихонько выскажу своё мнение, что воронежцы и не подозревают, что они уже Ил-112 клепают.

----------


## AC

> Тихонько выскажу своё мнение, что воронежцы и не подозревают, что они уже Ил-112 клепают.


Подозревают:

"...К сожалению, в 2010 году с одной стороны, мы осуществили реальный прорыв в области строительства Ан-148, с другой, не менее любимый проект – Ил-112 были вынуждены остановить на ревизию. КБ «Ильюшин» обозначило, что Министерство обороны по этому проекту все средства на его реализацию выделило, но по какой-то причине объема инвестиций оказалось недостаточно. Мы, со своей стороны, готовы отчитаться перед Министерством обороны за все полученные по проекту средства - деньги были потрачены на обеспечение заказа из четырех самолетов, два из которых – должны быть лётные.
Готова часть оснастки и стапелей, произведены часть деталей и узлов – в основном это хвостовая часть фюзеляжа, проавансированы поставщики ПКИ. Дальше встает вопрос, есть ли твердый контракт по Ил-112 – госконтракт? Проекту необходимо дополнительное внебюджетное финансирование. Как эти средства найдет КБ «Ильюшин», которое сейчас в непростой финансовой ситуации, я не знаю. Не исключено, что ОАК будет вливать в этот проект внебюджетные средства из собственных резервов. Мы со своей стороны, в продолжение этого проекта очень заинтересованы, но пока все наши освободившиеся мощности мы переориентировали на три изделия – Ил-96, Ан-148 и SSJ-100...".

http://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2010/9/11/1151/
 :Smile:

----------


## Вован22

Нащли у кого спрашивать. У директора серийного завода.
Им бы лучше Ливанову задать эти вопросы или КБ в Ступино.
Сделает завод планер . А чем оснащать?.
Я выше уже писал, где винт?, двигатель?, оборудование?.

А заводу за изготовленные планеры еще и налог на имущество плати.
Им это надо? Поэтому и не торопяться клепать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> все средства на его реализацию выделило, но по какой-то причине объема инвестиций оказалось недостаточно.


 Роскошная фраза! Самая ходовая фраза нынешних лет. 
Действительно: и куда деваются деньги???

----------


## Redav

> Роскошная фраза! Самая ходовая фраза нынешних лет.


Можно подумать она не была в ходу при советской власти, при царе батюшке или за бугром давным давно известна тем местным ребятишкам ваяющим стрелялки-леталки своим военным  :Biggrin: 

ИМХО роскошность в другом, МО прекратило финансирование и проводится ревизия. На халяву денежек не отсыпают и отмаза "не шмогла я, не шмогла", как в советские или раннодерьмократические времена не прокатывает.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Прочитал на авиапорте:

_Стоит также вспомнить заявление в середине 2008 года генерального конструктора АНТК им. Антонова Дмитрия Кивы, что один из участников проекта Ил-214 начал подыскивать альтернативные варианты. По его словам, индийская сторона обратилась в АНТК за информацией о грузовой версии самолета Ан-148. Таким образом, еще полтора года назад индийцы заявили о своем недовольстве ходом реализации проекта Ил-214. Тогда в российских СМИ отмечалось, что если РФ в ближайшее время не сможет разрешить проблемы, связанные с организацией производства самолета, индийцы могут обратиться за помощью к украинским авиастроителям. Тот факт, что тема Ан-178 всплыла через полтора года, может свидетельствовать о стойком желании индийцев выйти из проекта Ил-214. Если это произойдет, то самостоятельно финансировать проект, около 35% стоимости которого брала на себя Индия, россияне вряд ли захотят. Короче говоря, шансы 178-го со временем заменить Ан-12, Ан-26, Ан-32 и Ан-72 очень неплохие._

Кучу денег вложили в проекты российских ВТ с-тов а на выходе ничего не получили. 
Как всегда...

----------


## Fencer

Военно-транспортный самолет Ил-112В возобновил программу летных испытаний https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...nykh-ispytaniy
Двигатели ОДК штатно отработали во время полета Ил-112В https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/3/30/225940/
Ил-112 совершил второй полёт | AviaPressPhoto
Второй первый полёт Ил-112 https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1137010.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Итоги расследования катастрофы опытного образца самолёта Ил-112В https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4534317.html

----------


## Fencer

В Подмосковье установлен мемориальный знак, посвященный экипажу самолета Ил-112В https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...moleta-il-112v

----------

